
Ask HN: What should a college student do in the place of a cancelled internship - neilshevlin
I&#x27;m finishing my exams in the next couple of days. This means I have 5 months until I likely return to College(assuming some sense of normalcy returns). I have a free schedule for these coming 5 months due to the ongoing pandemic.<p>Any suggestions on what I could do in that 5 months. I&#x27;m a CS and business double major.
======
RMPR
You can contribute to open source, or more specifically, you can attend an
open source program have a look at [https://github.com/tapaswenipathak/Open-
Source-Programs](https://github.com/tapaswenipathak/Open-Source-Programs) Most
(if not all) of them are remote, so unlikely to be affected by the pandemic.

